# Channel Catfish ?



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Went to fish my honey hole on the river after work yesterday. Ended up with 12 cats. One of them did not have a pelvic fin. Anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

FlounderMan said:


> Went to fish my honey hole on the river after work yesterday. Ended up with 12 cats. One of them did not have a pelvic fin. Anyone ever seen this before?


If you tell me where that honeyhole is I'll tell you if I've ever seen a cat like that before.


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Any size to the cats?


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Averages about 2-3 lbs.

Thafish It's on that one river, near that one town, you have to go up river from that one launch and after you pass by that one lake you can fish that one log jam in that one bend of the river. I'm sure you know where that is....


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

FlounderMan said:


> Went to fish my honey hole on the river after work yesterday. Ended up with 12 cats. One of them did not have a pelvic fin. Anyone ever seen this before?


I caught a channel cat last year out of lake lanier ...was about 4lbs that had no eyes.It looked to have been born that way.No scars or anything.I let it go...lol...felt sorry for it.


----------

